
Show HN: My colleague made a Mac app that combines YouTube and Soundcloud - steven_braham
http://munoapp.com/
======
jakemoore25
Looks and feels great!

------
naeemnur
no download?

~~~
amatera
I see a "get it now" button on my Mac. The same button says on my android
phone: "Plattform not supported". Maybe your plattform isn't supported either?

~~~
naeemnur
ahh im at work on a windows system, will check when i get home

~~~
steven_braham
Yes currently it's a Mac only beta

